# Orange Krate garage find.



## Childeric (Apr 23, 2014)

Got a good but not great price on it. It's got good chrome, orig mint seat, rear orange line knobby fried, front "marginal", some scratches. I intend to resell it, wondering how best to proceed? Basically, not much hope for getting a real rear tire replacement, it holds air though should I get a repro, leave it as is, or put a white letter slick on it? Also, I hear orig paint is available, should I paint it? I have painted a car or two so could do a pretty good job, color sand it and clear it? Last question is what's the best way to get rid of the surface rust? Thanks!


----------



## schwinnderella (Apr 23, 2014)

If your goal is to make a profit I would do nothing except perhaps a little  cleaning. I do not believe the seat is correct.


----------



## Childeric (Apr 23, 2014)

Yes, I'm sure that's good advice... but I could paint it for 100$ or so, if I did a good job could that actually hurt the value? And yeah, I was wondering about the seat, has 400 miles on the od.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 23, 2014)

Its only original once. Listen to the good folks here and leave it as is, especially since you intend to sell. I wouldn't even clean it. Its really worth more untouched.  Less work for you too.


----------



## Childeric (Apr 23, 2014)

Really? The "barn find" look? Maybe I could collect the dirt and sell that lol.


----------



## Childeric (Apr 23, 2014)

Actually I thought of that, but cleaning it up would be fun too... what would be a reasonable value as is?


----------



## Childeric (Apr 23, 2014)

I think someone had the idea of bending the shifter? Can't find any photos of any bent at an angle like that.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 23, 2014)

Ha! Well, I wouldn't go that far. Maybe just wipe it down with a soft damp cloth. Don't wanna push grime into paint or damage remaining decals. If you decide to go further with the cleanup, do some research. Lots of good tips here.


----------



## Childeric (Apr 23, 2014)

Nope, looks like it's original after all.


----------



## Childeric (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, appreciate it.


----------



## Childeric (Apr 23, 2014)

In fact, now I remember grabbing that same shifter with the ridges on it as a kid, a blue bike, not a krate.


----------



## bikecrazy (Apr 24, 2014)

For max resale value leave it alone, The new buyer will want the fun of bringing it back to life.


----------



## stoney (Apr 24, 2014)

What letters does the serial number  begin with, the serial number will be either on the rear dropouts or on the bottom of the head tube. Handlebars look 1968/69. 1968 would not have a front fender and have a pogo seat. Seat is wrong for a krate, shifter looks 70-73. '68/'69 would have a straight up shifter. Seat would be white with orange stripe and "S".  Listen to everyone, do not paint this bike. Wash it with very soapy water and leave it alone. Looks like it will have real nice paint. Be careful around the lettering on the chain guard and the rest of the bike, wash it very lightly do not use cleaners on them. They wipe off very easily with many cleaners. Serial number will tell the year. Very nice bike.  I don't know everything about anything but I am pretty sure of what I posted. I had many Krates in the past but it has been a while. I'm sure someone will correct if I posted something wrong.


----------



## Childeric (Apr 24, 2014)

Mmm, will post the vin, it's just resting while I decide what to do and what not to do. I'm leaning towards just leaving it just like it is. There are though some good nicks in the paint on the left side. thanks.


----------



## Childeric (Apr 25, 2014)

*Serial*

Serial on the rear axle mounting tab and is KE09940 so should be a 70 right? Front fender add on or original? And what was this seat oem on if not Krates? Fastbacks?


----------



## Overhauler (May 7, 2014)

Childeric said:


> Serial on the rear axle mounting tab and is KE09940 so should be a 70 right? Front fender add on or original? And what was this seat oem on if not Krates? Fastbacks?




 Your bike was built in Oct of 1969 . The only year the krates didn't have front fenders was the first year of production in 1968 . There was two different bent shifters , both used in 1969 only , one early year and one late year , yours is the late version . The seat should be the orange with white S and stripes krate seat . Like this one ;
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Sc...855?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item566479693f
  Also your bike's paint looks to be at least a 8 out of a 10 scale , way to nice to repaint , they are only original once !!
 Lee


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 8, 2014)

*Put it on eBay ...*

No reserve & wipe it down with a wet towel - leave it as is & you would be surprised of what it might get - not my kind of bike - but there is value there from those that collect ... or you can put a reserve on it to cover your purchase price that way you will at least break even on it ... good luck on the sale ..


----------



## Djshakes (May 8, 2014)

Don't touch the bike. Leave it alone.  I would even be interested in buying it.  I once had an orange krate and regret selling it.


----------



## james (Feb 1, 2016)

if u repaint it it will lose a few hundred dollars in value


----------



## spoker (Feb 1, 2016)

Childeric said:


> I think someone had the idea of bending the shifter? Can't find any photos of any bent at an angle like that.



i think thats a 69 shifter


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 1, 2016)

Ok one more for leaving it alone. There have been people come here asking the same questions as you, advice was given, and ignored. Even minor touch ups will detract from the value as it sits now. Regarding value you can do a search on Ebay for bikes similar Krates that have sold--not what people asked. Just remember to compare apples to apples, or in this case oranges to oranges! In my book a restored bike will be no where near worth what a really nice original is. Also remember wrong parts (seat) can significantly affect value. Once you have a good idea what its worth you can either list it here in the for sale section with a price and location or put it on Ebay with a start price of you minimum or list with a reserve. Good luck with your bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 1, 2016)

May 2014


----------



## mrg (Feb 1, 2016)

Think they need to put the post date in bold print at top of post , easier to see than small print at bottom, more likely people will see their commenting on old (may 2014) posts!


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 1, 2016)

Childeric was last seen:
1y 36w ago


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 1, 2016)

james said:


> if u repaint it it will lose a few hundred dollars in value



May of Two thousand and fourteen.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 1, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> May of Two thousand and fourteen.



Uh huh, and "James" bumped this thread. James is also trying to sell a Lemon Peeler. James of NY sounds a lot like Brian Matzen of NY.
Darcie


----------

